# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef 90 litros : Uma abordagem diferente

## Nuno Silva

Olá a todos!

Primeiro gostava de iniciar este tópico agradecendo a este forum que me foi e continua a ser tão util todos os dias desde ha muito tempo. Foi aqui que, com a vossa ajuda e partilha de conhecimento, aprendi 99% de tudo que sei hoje sobre recifes, as suas diversas espécies e a sua ecologia. A todos um muito obrigado. 

Agora sem cenas lamechas:
O meu reef tem vindo a ser construido muito devagar desde ha cerca de 5/6 meses. No inicio, durante dois meses, esteve com água fria e tentei recriar algo parecido com a nossa costa. Depois comprei metade da rocha que tenho hoje a um parceiro aqui do forum e as coisas começaram a evoluir. á cerca de 1 mês comprei a outra metade da rocha viva, ao mesmo parceiro e fechei o tasco em relação á rocha. Os corais e os peixes tenho vindo a introduzir ao longo desde ultimos meses. 

Neste projecto tenho um principal objectivo: Manter o aquario unicamente com TPAs usando o minimo de equipamento. Por isso optei por não usar nem escumador, nem reactor de kalk, nem reactor de calcio, não tenho sump nem refúgio (apesar da ideia do refugio andar a matutar na cabeça ). O meu objectivo é favorecer os corais usando alimentação viva introduzida (rotiferos, microalgas e artémia) e a restante que se forma naturalmente no sistema e que, como não tenho escumador, não é retirada pelo mesmo. Ainda não comecei a alimentar com o fitoplancton nem com o zooplancton. À partida voçês dirão que é impossivel e que quando começar a adicionar fito e zoo vou ter uma explosão de algas etc etc. Eu concordo com voçês, mas quero experimentar pra ver como se comporta o sistema.

Até agora está tudo bem: 
*Amónia:* não detectável pelo teste
*Fosfato*: não detectável pelo teste
*Nitrato*: Não detectável pelo teste ( apesar de ter tido uma leitura de 5mg/l da ultima vez...estive mais de 15 dias sem mudar a água... :yb665:   )
*Ph*: anda entre os 8.0 e 8.5 ( o teste é fraquinho eu sei )

A alcalinidade e o cálcio andam em baixo por isso estou a pensar em passar a adicionar Biocalcio da tropic marine uma vez que parei a adição de Kalk ha umas semanas.

A verdade é que ainda tenho algumas algas no sistema. Para além de ter umas bolas de valónia tenho a maldita bryopsis... detesto esta alga e não ha ninguem que a elimine. Tenho retirado manualmente. Acho que quando conseguir estabilizar a alcalinidade e o calcio a niveis altos ela vai desta pra pior.

Setup:
*Aquario*: 80x30x40cm
*Iluminação*: Hqi 75watts 10000K + 4 Fluorescentes compactas actinicas 9watts. Calha by Ramirezi
*Circulação*: Filtro externo 900l/h + Wave marea 2400l/h
*Filtragem*: Mecânica com lã de vidro trocada todas as semanas ( vai sair quando começar a alimentar )
*Rocha viva*: cerca de 15kg
*Rocha morta*: nenhuma
*Areão*: Coralite fino cerca de 15 kg
*Temperatura*: 26.5ºc
*Densidade*: 1025 

*Peixes*:
2 _Amphiprion ocellaris
1 Salaria fasciatus
1 Paracanthurus hepatus_
As fotos não tem muita qualidade porque a maquina não é grande espiga e eu ainda não a domino. Quem quiser tirar boas fotos com uma boa maquina dê cá um salto eu pago um lanche :SbSourire2:  

Geral:


Pachyclavularia violacea:


Tubipora musica:


Acropora sp.


Acropora detalhe:


Seriatopora Hystrix:


Alguem sabe que coral é este?


Montipora sp.


Dicossoma:


Discossoma macro:


Euphyllia parancora:


Clavulária sp.


E estes?palythoa?


Zoanthus sp
.

e mais uns:


Rhodactis sp:


Rhodactis sp:


Os peixes ficam para a próxima. É muito complicado.

Digam coisas, boas ou más mas digam :SbBienvenu1:  

Um abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Nuno

O teu aquário está com muito bom aspecto, está a ir no bom caminho.
Os corais tambêm estão bons.
Não te preocupes com as fotos, estão uma maravilha.

Fica bem

João Alves

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Olá Nuno,

Estas no bom caminho sim senhor  :Smile: 
O layout na minha opinião está muito bem conseguido, fez-me confirmar o tamanho do teu aquario, parece bem maior!
continua!
cumps
RP

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
Gostei muito, para um nano está muito bonito.
Apenas fiquei com uma duvida...
Na foto que identificas como uma clavularia sp. tens a certeza?
É bem possivel que eu esteja errado mas parece uma anthellia sp.
abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários :SbOk:  

Uma das razões pela qual eu postei aqui as fotos de todos os corais é mesmo para que voçês tentem uma melhor identificação. Eu não tenho material nem conhecimento suficiente para identificar com certezas. é bem possivel que a calvulária seja um tipo de anthellia. Vou esperar por mais opiniões mas acho que tens razão. Já agora ninguem arrisca no coral da 7ª foto? Será uma capnella? E os palythoa? serão mesmo?E o rhodactis da ultima foto, alguem arrisca a espécie?

Obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Nuno  :Olá:  

O aquario está ,muito bonito, com um layout espectacular, parabens! :SbOk2:  
Eu iniciei-me com um aquário com essas dimenções.

O coral da 7ª foto ou é _Cladiella sp._ ou é _Capnella sp._, o da 12ª á _Anthelia sp._, o da 13ª é _Protopalythoa sp._.
Quanto á _Rhodactis sp._ não sei qual a espécie. :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Nuno,sim senhor bonito aquario  :Pracima:  parece bem maior visto daqui.

Os corais também parece estar bem de saúde,mas adicionar Kalk fazeria bem,nem é preciso reactor por em quanto para não gastares  :SbRiche:  adicionas Kalk no sistema do pinga-pinga á agua evaporada que resolta bem.
Se não tiveres Kalk quando quizeres eu arrancho-te um bocado e digo-te como adicionares Kalk sem reactor.

Neste meu novo que vou montar vai ser assim,até eu fazer um diy ao poucos e um escumador também,se quizeres alinhar também podes,queria era arranchar o tubo em acrilico ou pvc transparente parece-me que não vou conseguir,aver vamos :Admirado:  .Mais de resto está tudo bom.
PS :Embarrassment: lha uma coisa esse Paracanthurus hepatus sabes que daqui algum tempo o aquario vai ser pequeno para ele?Porque precisa de um bom espaço para nadar,já tives-te conhecimento disso?

Temos de trocar mensagens por messenger o meu mail é este:m.supersonic@hotmail.com 

um abraço amigo Nuno :SbOk3:   de Pedro

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nuno,

O teu aquário está muito bonito e com a rocha e corais bem distribuídos. Estou curioso para acompanhar a evolução.

Não posso, porém, deixar de fazer um reparo: o aquário é muitíssimo pequeno para esse Paracanthurus hepatus. O teu peixe ainda é "uma criança" mas vai crescer, muito e depressa. Daqui a alguns meses/1 ano terá poucas hipóteses de sobrevivência saudável num aquário tão pequeno. 
Para essa dimensão de aquário, aconselho-te a não colocar qualquer cirurgião.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro e João Monteiro,

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários. Realmente este aquario é muito pequeno para qualquer peixe bem dizendo. Mas eu tenho consciência disso. Já tive neste aquario outros peixes que troquei por serem demasiado grandes, não gosto de manter peixes em ''sacos''. Mas no entanto para o tamanho que o hepatus apresenta o aquario vai servindo. Já noto algum crescimento no peixe e quando ele ficar demasiado grande eu troco-o ou vendo-o. Para dizer a verdade o peixe será uma boa desculpa para mudar de aquario :Coradoeolhos:  

Pedro, eu já adicinei kalk ao sistema, gota a gota, e sei bem como fazê-lo. Mas eu dou muito valor ao aspecto estético do aquario e não gosto de ter um garrafão em cima dele a pingar. Fica feio. Por isso vou mudar para o biocalcium que apesar de ser mais caro, resolve-me a problema estético e acho que melhorará a saúde do aquario.

Abraços

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O aquário tá com um layout 5 estrelas. Tem poucas rochas mas grandes e bem encaixadas. Uma zona de plates à esquerda e no total 3 montes de diferentes alturas.

Uma ideia: como tens aí vários corais de formas arredondadas, não os espalhes pelas 3 zonas. Penso que ficariam melhor numa só zona, como no monte mais pequeno (da direita). Como a montipora tem uns pratos arredondados, era uma boa forma de fazer a transição para uma zona de corais duros.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Alfredo,

Obrigado pelo comentário. Realmente aprecio mesmo muito o layout dos aquarios, é algo que já vem dos plantados e que ficará para sempre. Uma boa disposição da rocha faz toda a diferença. Neste aquario como ele só tem 30 cm de fundo tinha mesmo de criar profundidade com o layout caso contrário ficava horrivel. Espero também conseguir criar essa sensação com o crescimento dos corais mas isso já é mais complicado, acho eu.

Em conversa com o João Soares da Sohal, este sugeriu que o coral ''misterioso'' é muito provavelmente uma espécie pertencente ao género Alcyonium e não Capnella ou Cladiella como sugerido pelo Ricardo Santos. O que acham?

Ainda não consegui arranjar o Biocalcium

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos ao fim de cerca de 6 meses a rolar sem escumador. Existem uma algas que me metem muita impressão e por isso estas serão as ultimas fotos sem escumador. Acho que vou arranjar um.

Entretanto foram entrando novos corais, alguns mudaram de posição, outros sairam. Os crescimentos são baixos e a alga coralina teima em não aparecer como queria. Ultimamente tenho adicionado somente biocalcium da tropic marine e noto bons resultados mas mesmo assim não estou satisfeito.

A minha blastomussa em recuperação:


O GSP invadiu a rocha e agora cresce livremente:


Uns Zoanthus que acho lindissimos:


A minha tubipora:


A echinoplhyllia que ultimamente tem crescido bem, lança grandes pólipos à noite


A pocilopora que veio mesmo castanha e foi mudando de cor até ficar assim.... depois empancou:


Uma acropora muito colorida:


Mias um Zoanthus que tem crescido bem:


O meu palhaço adora a euphyllia que tem crescido lentamente:


As duas ultimas aquisições: 


Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

Tem tudo muito bom aspecto :tutasla:  , sim senhor, e boas fotos, se és o autor delas ficas desde ja convidado para fazer umas parecidas ao meu :Coradoeolhos:  ....

Tas de parabens

----------


## Nuno Silva

Obrigado José,

Fui eu que as fiz com uma HP de 7 megapixel (dá para puxar bem no zoom digital) - é a maquina do povo!!!

Gostava de experimentar tirar umas fotos ao aquario com uma maquina a sério mas não tenho tido hipotese. Se alguem quiser treinar é só avisar.

Aqui vai mais uma foto: o meu sistema de arrefecimento:


Funciona que é uma maravilha e foi baratinho!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nuno gosto muito do layout e da escolha de corais !
Tens medido o cal/RA ? Este biocalcium e um suplemento de duas partes ?

Quanto ao problema de Bryopsis uma Aplysia dactylomela tomava conta disso  :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Obrigado Roberto pelas palavras!

Noto que ultimamente a bryopsis tem crescido muito muito menos mas tenho uma alga escura, muito rente à rocha, impossivel de remover mesmo a esfregar... E acho que só sairá com um escumador potente e eu nunca usei escumador. Mesmo a valonia que tenho não cresce quase nada, eu nem me dou ao trabalho de a retirar. Eu gosto de algas mas não gosto desta que se tem desenvolvido muito rente á rocha.

A alcalinidade a última vez que medi estava a 10 e o cálcio estava acima dos 400. O biocalcium é um aditivo de duas partes ideal para quem não tem reactores de kalk e não gosta do pinga pinga. É rápido, fácil e limpinho.

Defeitos que noto nesta montagem: O areão usado não foi sugar size e devido a não ter qualquer filtração existe uma acumulação de porcaria no areão incrivel. Como não uso escumador a matéria orgânica deve estar elevada e as cores dos corais morre bastante, principalmente nos azuis e rosas ( ficam acastanhados ). Tenho quase a certeza que com escumador a minha pocilopora ficava rosa vivo. Mas colocar escumador neste aquario não é facil... não tenho sump :Prabaixo:  

Aqui fica uma geral da parte esquerda:


Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas nuno 
o aquario esta espetacular tas convidado para vir-me ca ajudar a fazer o meu layout pois isto poe-me maluco nunca tive muito geito para decoraçoes  :Coradoeolhos:  
mas esta visto que quem vem dos plantados tem na uma veia artistica muito grande! 
permite-me que te faça uma sugestao!! 
poeque nao aplicas um fundo preto no teu aquario iria notabilizar melhor as cores dos corais e aind dar uma profundidade maior ao mesmo!!

cumprimentos :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O Deltec vende um bom escumador para os que nao tem sump tipo "Hang on tank".

Quanto a Valonia eu nao deixaria no aquario, esta alga quando se agarrar a rocha e comecar espalhar e MUITO dificil eliminar ! 

Quanto ao areao ou podes substituir para uma mais fina ou aspirar regularmente senao sera uma fonte de nitratos com o detrito e restos de comida acumulando.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Miguel,

Obrigado pelo comentário. Realmente os plantados são uma grande escola! Que saudades que já tenho...
Nunca apliquei um fundo preto, só mesmo azul. Acho que preto roubaria um bocado de luz ao aquário e eu acho que ele jé tem pouca luz, mas se apanhar um papel preto cá por casa vou experimentar e depois coloco aqui o resultado.

Roberto,

Esses escumadores são impecáveis, mesmo como eu precisava mas são muito caros... Como estou a ponderar seriamente em montar um aquario maior não quero estar a investir num deltec mce600 para depois ter de o trocar e perder dinheiro.

A valónia já a tenho ha muitos meses, foi um habitante surpresa :Coradoeolhos:   Era uma bolinha depois 2 depois 5 e espalhou muito mesmo. Depois parou de crescer e ultimamente nem sequer tenho retirado, elas quase não crescem. Talvez porque introduzi uma caulerpa sp. que me ajuda na luta contra as algas indesejáveis :SbOk2:  

O areão foi escolhido por uma questão estética. Aliás, se eu tivesse muita circulação e um escumador/fitro a retirar as particulas em suspensão não teria quase problema nenhum.Mas assim é complicado... Gostava de construir um aspirador de fundo

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Gostava de construir um aspirador de fundo
> 
> Abraços
> Nuno Silva


Nuno tenho certeza que existe ai algum aspirador similar a este:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Desculpa Roberto mas não consigo ver a imagem.

PS- já consigo. Aspiradores ha muitos por cá. Mas eu tenho de construir um à medida porque o espaço de areão é muito estreito e se o funil for bem aberto não cabe. Esse parece-me bem. Vou experimentar com umas garrafas

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Mexendo nos filtros das maquinas obtem-se umas vigarices facilmente:

Filtro automático vs Filtro xpto

 

A côr da minha pocilopora está entre estas duas.

Cuidado com as imitações :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Antes:



Depois:



E para finalizar:


Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Venho actualizar este tópico com noticias boas e más!

As más é que este aquario já não existe :yb620:   Um dia recebi um telefonema a dizer que estava a pingar água do aquario...pois é verdade, o velhinho aquario, de grande barriga, acabou por ceder e abriu uma falha algures. A sorte foi que não se abriu todo e por isso tive tempo de chegar a casa e mudar tudo, temporariamente, para um aquario que tinha parado.

No entanto, neste novo aquario os vivos foram sujeitos a condições um bocado más, pouca luz, pouca corrente, zero trocas de água, aumento da salinidade... e a coisa piorou muito porque entretanto meti férias. Quando chegei de férias quase não tinha corais. As coisas estavam más e eu assumo as culpas.

Passei de imediato à montagem de um novo sistema com as condições mínimas e estou ainda em fase de aquisição dos equipamentos. É um bocadinho maior:

Aquario: 100x40x50 200 litros
Sump: 60 litros
Iluminação: 2x150w HQI 10000k
Retorno: sicce 2500 (ainda em estudo)
Circulação: 1 ou 2 tunze 6045 (ainda em estudo)
Escumador: talvez um ap600 mas ainda em estudo

Mais tarde abro um tópico para esta nova montagem

A boa noticia é que mesmo com todas as más condições só perdi a minha hystrix... Tudo o resto ficou em mau estado mas tem recuperado muito depressa mesmo, os moles estão 100%, os sps estão a ganhar de novo a cor, mas mais devagar.

Neste incidente todo retirei uma conclusão: os corais não são nada sensíveis... são é mesmo mesmo resistentes, é impressionante o que eles aguentaram. Ganhei outro respeito a este bichos.

Em relação a este aquario de 90 litros as conclusões que pude retirar é que é perfeitamente possivel manter e fazer crescer um aquario pequeno, sem escumador, com TPAs semanais e unicamente com adição de KALK manualmente. Dá mais trabalho, é preciso outra sensibilidade mas é bem fácil. Para quem não tem muito dinheiro pra gastar e quer começar pode perfeitamente conseguir um aquario estável e bonito sem ter que fazer grandes restrições em termos de espécies. E um bom Layout não necessita obrigatoriamente de um grande aquario, basta praticar e paciência.

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------

